# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  m1t for sale

## unvme9180

There is a certain auction site that has a couple of bottles of M1T up for bid. They are getting a little expensive but I thought someone on hear might be interested. I think the guy selling them is from the UK though. By the time the auction ends it would probably be cheaper to get 20ml of test e instead of the M1t.

----------


## embalmer

im the high bidder :P

----------


## unvme9180

I would like to get a bottle too, but not for what its going for.

----------


## embalmer

yeah i know its kinda assinine but i cant find gasparis or anything else anywhere :\

----------


## unvme9180

you cant find HD50 or SD or PP anywhere? you must not be looking too hard then.

----------


## embalmer

no i can find all them fine... i'm talking about gaspari's m1t :P I can't find any m1t cept that fastaction one which seems to be a knock off according to some people I got all of the above cept PP

----------


## unvme9180

gaspari's m1t has been discontinued for a while now. I never see that one either, just the LG one. I think gaspari had dbol clone too that got banned. cant remember the name of it.

----------


## embalmer

Well any real authentic M1t Will do that isnt going to expire really soon :P im only 21 i dont think im ready for it

----------


## tinyguy2

i got a bottle of UL m1t a couple months ago of ebay...it was like heaven sent though.

----------


## Natty99

M1T is poison IMO

----------


## unvme9180

"poison" damn...its that bad. I know its harsh, but I kind of got the impression is about equal to SD as far as sides and harshness go.

----------


## tinyguy2

your way better off doing a real steroid then sd or m1t

----------


## edgarr

> your way better off doing a real steroid then sd or m1t


ditto

----------


## briancb1

They are *real steroids* by definition for what they do, they are just consumed orally like D-bol or winstrol pills.

----------


## tinyguy2

i know they are steroids but what i meant by real is the defintion of what most of the country would consider steroids test, deca etc...

----------


## Natty99

You'll get wicked gains off M1T, but it's really not worth all of the sides including screwing up your liver and more importantly chorestral and fat profiles

----------


## tinyguy2

as long as you dont do it all the time there really wont be any long term effects...(liver and cholestrol go back to normal after a few months)but steroids are addictive and doing them once doesnt really happen.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> your way better off doing a real steroid then sd or m1t


Nope... i think you mean:

"You'd be better off doing a less toxic steroid ...than SD or M1T"

----------


## tinyguy2

yeah that is what i meant. your acctually better off not doing any kind of stroid and just eating right

----------


## reppinjerzy

i didnt know i can get banned for that, how do i delete a post?

----------


## Ufa

reppinjerzy -delete your post before mods catch it or your banned.

----------


## scriptfactory

At the prices they are selling M1T for now it isn't worth it. You might as well run a real cycle...

----------

